# DVLA inspection Northampton-HELP??????



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

I already posted this but it didn't appear in forum so here goes again and I hope I am not repeating myself....

Just got back from Northampton registering our RV. Expected to be inspected but they told me that they now inspect ALL motorhomes that have not previously been inspected by the DVLA 8O . I had believed it was on a random basis - worth noting for anyone else in their district.

Also, they insist we must take the vehicle to them - have you seen the car park at DVLA northampton???

The inspection lady just called and gave me three possible appointments mid-day tomorrow (17th), Monday or Tuesday for a 10 minute inspection.

Problem 1. We have opted not to drive for several reasons until Hubby passes LGV.
Problem 2. Need to get all the bits and pieces off the outside and make watertight (have you seen the forecast?)

Can anyone recommend a good LGV driver who would love to drive our smashin new (to us) RV together with my Hubby (we are at junction 19 M1) to sunny northampton Junchtion 15 M1 and back again? Obviously we would make sure any expenses are covered and a fee for their trouble  

Any other suggestions to get the RV there greatly considered!

Also any advice on dismantling the bits and pieces?

Hope this posting makes it to the forum


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Anita
How much does the RV weigh?
What length is it?
How wide is it? (with awning and without)
I am happy to help you out here but need to know in advance what the job entails.... I do not have LGV license so if it is over 16500 lbs then I cannot help with the driving.....

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Can't help with the driver I'm afraid 

For awning removal see here: http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/awning01.html
Although, saying that, I have seen it done by disengaging the feet from the securing brackets, undoing the retaining screws at the top and "walking" the whole assembly sideways and out of the awning rail.
You would need several pairs of hands to do it this way and a reasonable amount of space to lay the whole lot down in one piece....you would then reverse the procedure to put it back on (if you decide to :wink: )

Unscrew the grab handle by the door and cover the holes with a little masking tape, do the same with any other removable protrusions.

Good luck! [-o<


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice one Keith!  

You've got a gem there Anita....and he's well clued up on Awnings too :wink: :wink:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

What's the insurance situation - is it insured to drive and for other parties to drive?

If not you may have to consider someone who is both LGV licensed and has access to trade plates failing that it may have to be transported there - West Midlands American Vehicles in Wolverhampton I believe do RV transport 01902 798840.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi

FIRST !! - I would call them back and state the RV is on the APPROVED LIST of motorhomes, published by the SMMT (I am of course assuming it is but I dont know your model number)

The list has just been updated and there are LOADS of new additions on there - even Fleetwoods which they have measured to be 2530mm (somone must have had a VERY stretchy tape measure to get anywhere near that low figure  ).

See if it works - it could be a 2 minute phone call which will save you lots of hassle.

It could be they simply want to confirm its a motorhome (by just a quick look to esnure its not a panel van) rather than actually measure it - if thats what they say, I would leave the awnings in place.

Let us know if you do and what they say.

Paul


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

could do for you monday or tuesday. will send pm with phone

des


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

*hi**ed off on a wet wednesday!!!!!!!*

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the suggestions - we have decided to ask our fave man in Cannock to do the whole thing for us. It will of course cost time which isn't cheap but all the other work has been spot on so we feel more than comfortable going back to Dave than attempting to do the awnings ourselves!

We are booked in for 1.30 on Tuesday at the DVLA so watch this space to see if we are legal or not. If not, as hubby says we ship back to USA, sell at a loss and buy something already on the approved list but spend 3 or 4 weeks looking for it ............ there is always a silver lining :multi: ( I also get to jack my job in early :wink: .... think positive

Cross everything 8O


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi

I take it yours in NOT on the new SMMT list then ? - it has only just been published and has Landaus on there, but I guess not your actual model?

Paul


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

*flippin hi**ed off on a Wednesday!!!!!*

Yep we knew ours was not on this approved list but thought we had a fair chance as to whether ours would be inspected. I have been told that last week was the last 'external' (travelling to customers) inspections and if I am honest the DVLA inspector has been incredibly helpfull with suggestions how to appeal etc but the bottom line is the insurance will only cover us for a certain number of days and they are ticking by so we need to get registered .....

Mark sent his licence to the DVLA on the 22nd March so he could take his LGV theory and we still haven't had it back. They will not say if it will be days, weeks or months ..... so we have a dilema! :evil:

Don't get me wrong, this site at Stanford is absolutely beatiful and I could park up here for quite some time, but the travellin bug has bitten me and I want to be gone by the winter :lol:


----------

